# Pier Cart Question



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

I want to modify my cart, has anyone put something (wire mesh) down on the cross beams so smaller things won't fall through, if so any pics and how did you secure it down?



Would also like to see any other mods you all have made to your pier carts.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would lay a large cutting board on the bottom....it fit real well, also if needed would clamp pvc pipe to rod holders.(for extra rods)I have the smaller pier cart


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Zip ties! Better than duct tape in this case!


----------



## outdoorsalways (Dec 13, 2007)

if the cart is alum....use alum. expanded metal and rivet it down.


----------

